
Show HN: Noteless - A Markdown-based note-taking app for Android - redsolver
https://github.com/redsolver/noteless
======
yonixw
In my opinion, adding a dedicated keyboard\ui buttons for common Markdown
characters is a must (like: #,[](),* etc..). Otherwise it will be unbearable
to find them in the builtin keyboard. Last week I searched for the '%'
character on my Xiaomi Redmi, only to find it behind 3 keyboard screen.
Insanity.

~~~
wffurr
I was just thinking that Markdown doesn't seem like a great fit for Android
specifically because of the limited size of the keyboard.

There's third-party keyboards like
[CodeBoard]([https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.gazlaws.co...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.gazlaws.codeboard&hl=en_US))
that makes symbols etc. easier but I'm pretty wary of installing keyboards
given the number of permissions they get.

Another idea could be to explore long-press formatting options or a formatting
menu on selected text. Still awkward, but perhaps easier to do.

~~~
stronglikedan
Maybe give Hacker's Keyboard [0] a shot. It's my go-to for a full keyboard
experience on Android. I have all permissions denied, and haven't ran into a
situation where I needed to turn any on for it to work. YMMV on that though.

[0]
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.pocketwork...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.pocketworkstation.pckeyboard)

~~~
chadcatlett
I've had the same experience with Hacker's Keyboard. Although I now use it
from F-Droid, I haven't noticed any easy to spot differences between the Play
Store version and the F-Droid version.

------
Madeindjs
I just tried it and seem very good. I encountered an issue because of YAML
frontmater invalid (I will creat an issue about it) but I will keep an eye ob
this project.

Also, did you plan to publish it on F-Droid ?

~~~
redsolver
Thank you for the feedback! The issue should be fixed soon.

An F-Droid and Google Play Release is planned in the coming weeks.

------
raduteaches
Will check this out. I like the theming options.

------
vladsanchez
Noteless, seriously!?

I think it's Worthless to think/expect anyone to do notetaking with such
horrible keyboard experience.

Great effort! But I won't even try it.

~~~
redsolver
Even if you don't want to type on a mobile keyboard you can still preview,
read, sort, categorize, delete and search your notes taken on desktop. Another
option is to use the Speech-to-Text option of your mobile device/keyboard.
Also the next release will contain some buttons to help with common Markdown
edits (see my other comment)

